# Vector to Rhinestone Software



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

We have had a CAMS machine for about 3 years and have barely used it because we cannot find software to accomplish what we want. We have purchased the DAS Stone Cut Pro system but it does not seem to do what we need or we still can't figure it out. We do all of our design work using Illustrator to create vector files. We need to be able to take those vector files and convert them to be used on our CAMS. It seems that most rhinestone software is meant to be used as the design tool and I don't want to purchase licenses for all our design stations and have all of our designers learn another tool.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you tried Hot Fix Era?


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

We still use Gemaster but we also own Hotfix Era... it does have a tool to send designs to your CAMS. There is a CAMS Facebook group and the admin for that group does classes for several different kinds of software to use with your CAMS.


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

When we first bought our CAMS we looked at Hotfix but it did not have the capability to convert vector files. Perhaps that has changed since we first looked. It seems these software programs are intended to be the primary design tool versus taking existing designs and turning them into stone designs.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Your Gemmaster software will accept ai files from any design software including DAS.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

This video will show you how to open the ai file. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S66T92O8r_Y


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have Version 15 of HFE and it has vector tools. But i choose to do my vectoring in corel draw


----------

